# Hypnosis Transformation RP (NSFW +18



## kamekthefek (Oct 26, 2019)

Welp you read it right.first time posting so I hope this looks right heheh. Im Looking for some one that I can have Casual transformation role-plays with, or long term ones ones that involve hypnosis of some kind. I am college student so I may not always be available.
I guess what im looking for in a partner to rp with is one who is fine with transforming and being transformed.
*

***Types of  transformation That are pretty sick yo***
*​
*Latex based transformations*
*Suit Transformations *
*transformation through sex*
*Slime *
*Corruption through means such as spells or curses*
*MtF transformations (big fave)*
*Drone transformation*
*feral transformation*
*Plushification *
*Clothing transformation (transformed once wearing a piece of clothing)*
*fursuit transformation*
Again first time Im posting so Im Not really expecting to many responses. I also understand this post is a bit brief  If you do how ever take the time out of your day to talk to this dumb dragon I appreciate it. If you want to talk and perhaps learn more about what I Like in transformations maybe hit me up on discord and hopefully we can work something out ^^


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m in buddy I would like to do a fursuit transformation


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 26, 2019)

im down for someTF fun anykind or many kinds  just hmu on Discord: Mysticstar:6963


----------



## FurryBun (Oct 27, 2019)

Im a complete newbie to all this but i am down for all of theese (MTF is a big fave of mine to ) Do you have discord?


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Oct 30, 2019)

Any chance you're still open for rp? I'd love to try out some transformation rps with you! My discord is Axel Redtail #9250 if you're interested


----------



## GrayMech (Oct 30, 2019)

What about werewolf transformations? I love werewolves and would like to RP being turned into one of you’re up for that


----------



## Lockenes (Oct 31, 2019)

kamekthefek said:


> Welp you read it right.first time posting so I hope this looks right heheh. Im Looking for some one that I can have Casual transformation role-plays with, or long term ones ones that involve hypnosis of some kind. I am college student so I may not always be available.
> I guess what im looking for in a partner to rp with is one who is fine with transforming and being transformed.
> *
> 
> ...




I'd love to plot something with you! I can play any character you'd like! We cam discuss details on discord if you'd like! My discord is Odin#4678


----------



## CaregiverShade (Nov 1, 2019)

This sounds like fun! owo I'd be interested in trying one (or more) of these out. My discord is: theRANDOMmind#5855


----------



## Lockenes (Nov 1, 2019)

CaregiverShade said:


> This sounds like fun! owo I'd be interested in trying one (or more) of these out. My discord is: theRANDOMmind#5855




Would you mind if i messaged you as well?


----------



## CaregiverShade (Nov 1, 2019)

Lockenes said:


> Would you mind if i messaged you as well?


I don't mind at all! :3


----------



## Lockenes (Nov 1, 2019)

CaregiverShade said:


> I don't mind at all! :3




Request sent! My name there is odin!


----------



## alaska5000 (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm down for a curse tf my discord is milk#4918


----------



## CaregiverShade (Nov 2, 2019)

alaska5000 said:


> I'm down for a curse tf my discord is milk#4918


Could I message you? Curse tf sounds fun


----------



## alaska5000 (Nov 2, 2019)

CaregiverShade said:


> Could I message you? Curse tf sounds fun


Yes please!


----------



## KyloTiger (Nov 9, 2019)

Shoot me a telegram message


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Nov 12, 2019)

Currently working on redownloading discord (had it on previous phone, but hadn’t gotten around to downloading it into this one. Will let you know username once in.)

I am definitely down. My strongest leaning is feral, but I have done a clothing tf before and am open to trying the others. TF through sex sounds particularly interesting. 

Edit: Ahh, got on! The name is Illusive Consensus#5703


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m in my discord is Universe#9288


----------



## Furnco (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a female dragon I'm willing to use. HMU if youre still looking.


----------



## nOTHINGYOUKNOW (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello there.
I wouldbe game for some nice hypnosis transformation of many kinds. I like being subbed but open to change things or dom outright.
If you are interested, find me in discord with: Justwhy#1123


----------

